# Latvian: objects in debitive mood



## AndrasBP

Sveiki!

I've bought an illustrated English-Latvian dictionary for children, where I found the following sentence in the introduction:

'Grāmatas beigās ir vārdnīciņa, kas palīdzēs saprast, kā vārd*us* pareizi jāizrunā.'

I've always thought the object in such sentences should be in the nominative, that is 'vārdi'.

'Man būs jāceļ jauna māja.' - is it also possible/correct to say 'Man būs jāceļ jaunu māju.'?


----------



## Nellija Eva

I don't have a linguistic education, but both of those forms sound correct to my ordinary Latvian ears. I'd use both of them. In my opinion those are just different ways how to say the same thing.


----------



## Ardias

According to the materials available on AILab and Letonika.lv, the only correct way to use the debitive mood is not to use the accusative for the object of the verb — the object remains in the nominative case. However, there is an exception to this, namely the pronouns _es/mēs _and _tu/jūs_ which are used in the accusative case if they follow a verb that is in the debitive mood. The accusative is also used when a verb in the debitive mood is linked to a verb in the infinitive which is linked to an object of its own. Unfortunately, I am not privileged to post links to other sites, so I suggest looking up "Latvian verbs debitive mood" as there are some easily available resources and example sentences that focus on this topic.


----------



## AndrasBP

Paldies par jūsu atbildēm! 
Vai var pateikt, ka šajā konstrukcijā nominatīvu skaita par pareizo formu, bet daudz cilvēku lieto arī akuzatīvu, un tas arī skan 'normāli'?


----------



## allefm

AndrasBP said:


> Paldies par jūsu atbildēm!
> Vai var pateikt, ka šajā konstrukcijā nominatīvu skaita uzskata par pareizo formu, bet daudz cilvēku lieto arī akuzatīvu, un tas arī skan 'normāli'?



Varbūt nākotnē tā būs norma, jo cāļus skaita rudenī.
Skaitīsim visi kopā: «Darbības vārdam vajadzības iztieksmē papildinātājs jālieto nominatīvā!»

Uzskatu ka, tā ir bieži sastopama kļūda. Līdz ar lieku ciešamās kārtas lietošanu, pārlieku svešvārdu lietošanu, 'ka'un 'kad' neatšķiršanu. 
Vai parazītvārdiem 'šis', 'šitas', no kuriem nākotnē varbūt dzims noteiktais artikuls. :-D


----------

